# Nằm nệm lò xo có gây đau lưng không?



## Ngo Viet An Khang (25/3/19)

Hiện nay có không ít người cho rằng việc nằm nệm lò xo dễ bị hỏng hệ xương, gây đau lưng mệt mỏi. Thegioinem.com đính chính lại với các bạn là điều này hoàn toàn sai và không có cơ sở khoa học nhé. Qua bài viết này chúng tôi muốn gửi đến người tiêu dùng cái nhìn khách quan và chính xác hơn về dòngnệm lò xo cũng như giải quyết vấn đề Nằm nệm lò xo có gây đau lưng không? 






Nằm nệm lò xo có gây đau lưng không? | Thegioinem.com​
Trước tiên chúng tôi muốn khẳng định với các bạn là một tấm nệm lò xo tốt sẽ giúp cho người dùng cảm thấy vô cùng thoải mái và hoàn toàn sảng khoái, không bị đau nhức lưng cũng như ảnh hưởng đến cột sống lưng như mọi người vẫn nghĩ nhé.

– Cột sống con người có cấu tạo theo đường cong nhìn từ phía bên và là đường thẳng khi nhìn từ phía sau, nệm lò xo với chức năng hỗ trợ trọng lực của cơ thể, giúp hệ xương sống có được trạng thái tự nhiên nhất từ đó làm giảm quá trình ức chế và thoái hoá xương. Do đó, việc nằm nệm lò xo chỉ tốt cho hệ xương chứ hoàn toàn không có hại. Chúng ta chỉ bị đau mỏi lưng khi nằm nệm quá mềm hoặc quá cứng bởi khi đó hệ xương bị cong vẹo khác thường, gây hiện tượng đau mỏi.

_ Đối với những người mới bắt đầu sử dụng nệm hoặc đã quen với một loại nệm cố định (nệm cứng hay nệm mềm) thì khi sử dụng nệm lò xo mà không tìm hiểu về đặc tính trước thì sẽ rất dễ dẫn đến tình trạng đau nhức do cơ thể chưa thích nghi được với sự thay đổi này và điều này cũng sẽ xảy ra khi chuyển dùng nệm lò xo sang loại nệm khác. Tuy nhiên, thói quen nằm nệm quá cứng về lâu dài hoàn toàn không tốt cho hệ xương vì lúc đó nó sẽ bị ức chế trong thời gian dài sẽ gây ra các vấn đề về thoái hoá, chèn ép hệ thần kinh, giảm tuần hoàn máu…

– Trong một số trường hợp nệm lò xo không đảm bảo chất lượng sẽ gây ra các tình trạng trũng, võng nệm khiến cho cột sống bị cong vẹo quá mức cũng là nguyên nhân gây ra đau mỏi lưng. Điều kiện kinh tế Việt Nam chỉ ở giai đoạn đang phát triển, người dân vẫn có tâm lý thích mua hàng rẻ nên việc mua nhầm phải những tấm nệm không tốt cũng rất phổ biến. Mới dùng thời gian ngắn nệm đã bung, lớp lót bị xẹp là các con lò xo đâm lên vùng lưng làm cho người dùng cảm thấy khó ngủ hoặc mệt mỏi nên từ đó họ sẽ đánh giá không tốt về nệm lò xo.

– Với những người bị thoát vị đệm hay các bệnh về cột sống, hệ xương… cần được cố định thì lời khuyên của bác sĩ là hạn chế dùng các loại nệm mềm, bởi nếu dùng nệm quá mềm thì những vị trí xương cần cố định sẽ dễ bị lệch và cọ sát gây ra đau đớn, chứ không phải nằm nệm lò xo rồi hỏng hệ xương, gây đau nhức lưng cho người dùng.

*Lời khuyên dành  cho quý khách hàng khi chọn mua nệm lò xo:*

+ Khi mua nệm bạn nên nhờ nhân viên tư vấn kỹ về đặc điểm kỹ thuật, chất liệu, cấu tạo nệm, bảo hành để yên tâm sử dụng lâu dài.

+ Việc nằm thử để kiểm tra độ êm, độ đàn hồi của nệm là điều vô cùng cần thiết để chọn cho mình chiếc nệm tốt nhất đó các bạn. Khi mua nệm lò xo thì việc sờ và nằm thử nệm là cần thiết, nếu sờ tay vào thấy lò xo thì có nghĩa là chiếc nệm đó độn quá ít nguyên liệu bên trong, khi nằm sẽ có cảm giác con lò xo nó đâm vào người, rất đau và sẽ rất khó chịu, nếu dùng tay vỗ vào mặt nệm có cảm giác hơi rỗng, điều đó có nghĩa chiếc nệm không được đảm bảo về mặt kĩ thuật, các bộ phận bên trong ráp nối rời rạt và không chặt chẽ với nhau. Tiếp đến là độ cứng và mềm của nệm. Một chiếc nệm quá cứng hay quá mềm đều sẽ không tốt cho cột sống, ở những người có sức khỏe bình thường, thì khi nằm trên nệm quá cứng sẽ không cảm thấy được thư giãn và thoải mái. Một chiếc nệm lý tưởng nhất phải cho bạn cảm giác toàn thân được nâng đỡ và cột sống luôn được ở trạng thái thả lỏng tự nhiên nhất.

+ Ngoài ra, các bạn cũng cần phải lưu tâm đến chế độ bảo hành, chọn những nhà cung cấp uy tín trên thị trường mua để tránh tình trạng mua phải hàng giả, hàng nhái, kém chất lượng nhé


----------

